# Anti-Zombie kit.



## Jarnhamar (10 Aug 2013)




----------



## Stiman (10 Aug 2013)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Aug 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

>


looking good.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (10 Aug 2013)

I'd just add a reliable short-barreled 5.56mm carbine.


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Aug 2013)

What's with all the fancy dress-up stuff on the shottie?


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Aug 2013)

Surefire blessed by a priest.  Bayonet attachment coming soon.


----------



## Lumber (10 Aug 2013)

Now strap those rails on an AA-12 with a drum mag and were really talking Z-day ready.


----------



## MeanJean (10 Aug 2013)

Don't forget one of these...






Especially if you lose a hand!


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2013)

Is that for the Left or Right hand?......Lefties would like to know.


----------



## jeffb (10 Aug 2013)

Shotgun is too loud. You may take out one biter but it's just going to attract a swarm. Go with a .22LR or better yet, a polearm or some sort. All you are looking to do is destroy the brain.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2013)

I'd add a zippo lighter too.  Always room for a zippo.  Light your smoke/stogie _and_ torch walkers. 

Nice kit though.  Crow bar gets '2 thumbs up'.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Aug 2013)




----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Aug 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Shotgun is too loud. You may take out one biter but it's just going to attract a swarm. Go with a .22LR or better yet, a polearm or some sort. All you are looking to do is destroy the brain.



Have a .22LR kit for taking our zombie leaders, I'll stick to the 12GA for when they swarm- and other survivors trying to touch my things  >


----------



## jeffb (11 Aug 2013)

Ah, well in that case you need a storm bolter. Really the best option for crowd control.


----------



## NavyShooter (11 Aug 2013)

.22 conversion upper for the AR....

Works just fine for the "quieter"  dispatch of zombies, and converts to fullbore with two simple-push-pins and a mag-change for the "hordes".

This is my plan.

And I have the 1919A4 Belt-fed for when the horde gets out of control....traversing bar set to brain level, bring on the 250 round belts!

NS


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (12 Aug 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

>


Hey Drew, where did you find my high school grad photo?

I like the kit OZ, but you're missing the map of your neighborhood where everyone has the best stockpiles of food/water etc that you can grab.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Aug 2013)

Good point on the map! 
Mind you I have mentally noted all the houses who have recycling bins full of lcbo bottles  ;D

Big question that I could use could use some feed back on next fire arm purchase. 

AR15 is on the list of possibilities but cons include a light bullet and only legally having a 5 round magazine. Obviously that (probably) won't matter after the apocalypse but sucks for having fun shooting before it happens. Plus being restricted I can only use it on ranges and not at the fall back cabin #1.

Ar10 only has a 5 round legal capacity, and I've always wanted one, but again being restricted gives it very limited use. 

Xcr-m is 5 rounds of. 308 but being non restricted it's a lot more fun. Probably being it'd about $3000 with taxes, which takes a while when you're only squirelling away $100 a month ;D

Other contenders, 

Kel tec KSG-looks like a blast but it's on back order and the used ones seen to sell for $2000+

Kel tec sub 2000. Un restricted and looks like fun. Canada is wimpy and won't let the. 40 Cal version in but someone could use their 9mm sig glock or bereft mags in it. 

Sks because it's cheap and the ammo and parts are probably pretty common 


Leaving towards the Keltec 9mm but it'd hard to not want the unrestricted Xcr-m.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (21 Aug 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> AR15 is on the list of possibilities but cons include a light bullet and only legally having a 5 round magazine. Obviously that (probably) won't matter after the apocalypse but sucks for having fun shooting before it happens. Plus being restricted I can only use it on ranges and not at the fall back cabin #1.
> Sks because it's cheap and the ammo and parts are probably pretty common


Legally you can have 10 rds for any 5.56 rifle that takes AR 15 mags (look up LAR 15 Magazines a pistol mag but it can still be legally used in a rifle). Or what seem to be the next big thing for capacity is the Beowulf .50 Mags (legally 5 rds of Beowulf .50 but will fit approximately 15 rds of 5.56) which still is capable of being used in a AR 15 (legally). In regards to the SKS, I personally love mine. Price wise the SKS is the best go (360$ at Marstar will get you a Chinese SKS with 1440 rds of 7.62x39) the only thing is you have to learn how to take care of corrosive ammo (not to difficult). The others I can't speak on as I have no experience with them. Hope that helps


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Aug 2013)

One of these for general use


----------



## MeanJean (21 Aug 2013)

That's not a knife... This is a knife!






Well... It's more like a meat cleaver that was bitten by a vampire.
I would use this one for general purposes, such as shaving and decapitating the undead.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Aug 2013)

Knife is not meant to be used to behead zombies as the head can live after is chopped off.
It's for cutting rope, starting fires etc


----------



## MeanJean (21 Aug 2013)

You should be able to pierce the skull and scramble some grey matter with the pointy hook on the end.  Still can cut rope but your does have the edge on starting fires and versatility. 

I can't honestly say that I would feel comfortable shaving with the same knife that I use to kill zombies... Not that I really shave with a knife.   :-\


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Sep 2013)

Not for the weak of feint of heart.

The end of days will be heralded by the sounds of horns emanating from the sky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHi6LjKuNl4


> Strange Sounds in Terrace, BC Canada August 29th 2013


----------



## Sadukar09 (3 Sep 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Not for the weak of feint of heart.
> 
> The end of days will be heralded by the sounds of horns emanating from the sky.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHi6LjKuNl4





> Vuvuzela﻿



 ;D


----------



## a_majoor (3 Sep 2013)

This guy has some........interesting...........ideas  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i240YgsA_rs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXNppLFxeXY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q5URmC5BMk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWI0jqsW4Cc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZBVK6UXYU

I might suggest a crank mechanism for the largest weapon (it worked well in the middle ages, why mess with success?), but at least you don't have to worry about noise or ammunition.


----------



## Mister Donut (7 Oct 2013)

When I run out of ammo.....


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2013)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> When I run out of ammo.....



I would have thought something a little larger would be more useful.  Or were you referring to the tiny Sake bottles?   >


----------



## Mister Donut (7 Oct 2013)

Haha, been on a firearm shopping spree and it's really pissing off the wife, so I thought I'd pick up Conan's Atlantean for $hits and giggles.  

It's a licenced replica sword from Museum Replicas, apparently hand-forged from 1085 high carbon steel and tempered to 52 HRC.  It's unsharpened, but it's still an absolute beast.  Arnie's was about 8lbs, and this thing weighs in and just under. 

I'm sure the pointy end would still poke a fairly large size hole in someone, and given the level of decay on a zombie, it would probably still be able to cleave a head clean off.  

Haha, that sake is some glorious stuff, Koshi No Kambai, from Niigata, Japan's sake capital for those of you who appreciate that sort of thing.  Yeah, if the zombie apocolypse were to come, I'd make sure I'd die drinking that stuff first.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2013)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> Yeah, if the zombie apocolypse were to come, I'd make sure I'd die drinking that stuff first.



.......or use that little opium pipe in front of the box  then you wouldn't much care.


----------



## Mister Donut (8 Oct 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> .......or use that little opium pipe in front of the box  then you wouldn't much care.



It's a tabacco pipe.....I think, haha!  But yeah may as well go down drunk or high.  

Yeah, big hero that I am, I want to die in a pile of brass fighting to the death, but I'd like it to be painless and fun as possible, haha!


----------



## a_majoor (8 Oct 2013)

Being a fan of Japanese edged weapons, I particularly like this for the suggested purpose:



> NAGAMAKI-NAOSHI
> Naginata with blades similar to katana which were mounted on short poles (circa 3-4 feet) are termed nagamaki-naoshi. Nagamaki may have a yokote like a katana; naginata do not. Nagamaki were used primarily during the Kamakura and early Muromachi eras.



Like a Katana, you have a blade optimized for slashing cuts but also equipped with a point, but the long handle/short pole isn't as cumbersome as a full length polearm, especially when carrying it through the post apocalyptic landscape or working in confined spaces.


----------



## Mister Donut (9 Oct 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Being a fan of Japanese edged weapons, I particularly like this for the suggested purpose:
> 
> Like a Katana, you have a blade optimized for slashing cuts but also equipped with a point, but the long handle/short pole isn't as cumbersome as a full length polearm, especially when carrying it through the post apocalyptic landscape or working in confined spaces.



I had a Paul Chen Pudao/horsecutter I just sold recently, similar weapon:






I have a few Japanese swords as well, two live blades, two iaito to practice with.  This is one of my shinken:






The blade is newly made, not by a licensed smith, but a nice quality peice overall.  I've got an edo period tsuba on there:


----------



## GreenMarine (9 Oct 2013)

Lets not forget Location!

Two years ago, after the Florida guy took a bite out of some hobo, I drafted a SOP concering my place of work (7 CFSD.)

Too sum up. Large harden 1950's Building, lots of supplies, rations, weapons and low worker population (less Zeds to fight should the spread occur during working hours)...the one major con is that we have very little in terms of Ammo.

Given the amount of stores a layered defence can be established.

I would feel secured in it to deal with _The Walking Dead _ or up to _World War Z_ zombies...not too much if it were _I am Legend _ or high end _Resident Evil_ Zombies.


----------



## Mister Donut (9 Oct 2013)

Isn't it sad when sometimes personnel probably have more ammo in their personal stash at home than at their units?


----------



## a_majoor (9 Oct 2013)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> I had a Paul Chen Pudao/horsecutter I just sold recently, similar weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am soooo jealous........


----------



## Mister Donut (11 Oct 2013)

Do you have any swords?  I used to be a member of the now defucnt Vancouver Japanese Sword Appreciation Club (I know, long name).  There were some really nice peices in there, one was classified by the Nagoya museum as a national treasure in Japan, but our member had the proper papers for it and was able to keep it.  I remember he told us it cost about $60,000 to have it repolished.  The sword itself was priceless.

I only had a gunto at the time, but I sold it a long time ago.  I want to get another sword:

http://www.budo-aoi.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_74&products_id=331

But it's a toss up between the sword and a Remington 700...need to add a bolt-action to the herd.  And getting back to swords, I'll get one of these one day:

http://www.budo-aoi.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_73&products_id=101

But for 10k, it's a bit hard to swallow for now.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Oct 2013)

For various reasons I don't have any live blades, but currently have several Bokken for practice, a set that can be used as a Daishō, and another full length Bokken (my preferred one) with a much longer hilt.

The big problem for me right now is there isn't any Aikido dojos in Kingston (where I currently work), so my practice is a bit limited. And of course a $10K blade is totally out of the question unless I win the lottery....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Oct 2013)

If you are looking for some decent edged weapons check out www.reliks.com

I have bought a few items from they over the years and they have yet to disappoint.


----------



## Mister Donut (16 Oct 2013)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> If you are looking for some decent edged weapons check out www.reliks.com
> 
> I have bought a few items from they over the years and they have yet to disappoint.



Nice, looks like they carry the Conan series from Windlass Steel Steelcrafts.  Their Japanese swords are Hanwei/Paul Chen.  I have one of their wakizashi, not too bad.  Even fooled a few members of the club.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (17 Oct 2013)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> When I run out of ammo.....



My main effort so far has been preventing that from ever happening. However, I do keep a No.4 with a bayonet and a 1897 pattern Rifle Officer's sword handy. Here's one box and a little tease of what's hiding inside.


----------



## GreenMarine (17 Oct 2013)

My wife wouldn't tolerate a stockpile like that, thankfully my Parents haven't found my old one yet.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (17 Oct 2013)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> My wife wouldn't tolerate a stockpile like that, thankfully my Parents haven't found my old one yet.



You say that as if she has a say in the matter. She'll be plenty thankful when the day comes.


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Oct 2013)

Mine is out of town this week.

I "took advantage" of this situation to procure a set of surplus filing cabinets from the "Re-Store" in Dartmouth.







Top shelf is "ready use" (pre-bombed mags) 2nd shelf is the .22 LR drawer....with a smidge of 9mm tossed in.  3rd is the 1919A4 Drawer....belts, and more belts, and a linking machine....4th drawer is .223 + hunting rifle ammo, and the bottom drawer is the 12 gauge + the 7.62x39....and there's more yet to be delivered....


----------



## Mister Donut (17 Oct 2013)

Ah, gcsurplus.ca, how I love thee.  I picked up a nice cabinet for $36, holds most of my goodies.  I'll have to post a pic one of these days.


----------



## GreenMarine (22 Oct 2013)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> You say that as if she has a say in the matter. She'll be plenty thankful when the day comes.




Shh!!! She's my Decoy for when I call on the Horde for a last stand! http://zombie.wikia.com/wiki/Redeker_Plan  and if I'll can survive that I hope to run into a Women's colony and proclaim like some 13 year old *"I am the last man alive!"*


----------



## Danjanou (22 Oct 2013)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> Shh!!! She's my Decoy for when I call on the Horde for a last stand! http://zombie.wikia.com/wiki/Redeker_Plan  and if I'll can survive that I hope to run into a Women's colony and proclaim like some 13 year old *"I am the last man alive!"*



You mean like this....... yeah good luck with that.  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Nov 2013)

What's stranger than getting a "Zombie Survival kit" in the mail from an anonymous sender?







Having it come complete with 500mg capsules of amoxicillin and other pills  :nod:


----------



## Sharp (13 Nov 2013)

Why add aftermarket sights on a CQC Shotgun?


----------



## a_majoor (17 Nov 2013)

Sharp said:
			
		

> Why add aftermarket sights on a CQC Shotgun?



LCF, of course


----------



## Sharp (18 Nov 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> LCF, of course



That being said, I shall add all the weapon mods I can find. Rifle mounted chainsaw anyone?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Nov 2013)

Sharp said:
			
		

> That being said, I shall add all the weapon mods I can find. Rifle mounted chainsaw anyone?


For the low low price of $498 it can be a dream come true.


----------



## spacey (19 Nov 2013)

You mean everyone doesn't have one of these?






Kicking it old school:


----------



## a_majoor (14 Dec 2013)

Crossbows are good; powerful, quieter than firearms and can even be self loading:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQsTvwsV9_w


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Dec 2013)

It will be spring soon so the chances of a zombie invasion will obviously increase.

I can't decide between the HK45 I have on order and buying an AR15, something between a short and mid length one.   One on hand I already have some .45 ammo on standby, on the other hand how can I not have some kind of AR15?


----------



## a_majoor (21 Dec 2013)

If you are set on an AR-15, then a mid length one will probably be your best bet; much handier when carrying in confined spaces but still provides enough muzzel velocity to punch through the cranium when it really counts.

A good reflex sight should be in your letter to Santa as well  :christmas happy:


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Dec 2013)

With a .45, you are limiting yourself to short-range effectiveness.  Yes, yes, yes, precise shot placement, reach out, IT'S A G-DAMNED .45, etc etc etc Stopping power, yada yada yada.

Buy the mid-length AR, it's just as handy, just as light in terms of recoil, many more parts available, lots of "bling" to add on or subtract as you wish...lego for men.

NS


----------



## Lightguns (21 Dec 2013)

Mini 14. Parties all night and no need for pee tests the next day.  No worries about RPAL or the eventually prohibiting of your action type.   It's survived this long after Lepine despite screams for it's banning.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Dec 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> With a .45, you are limiting yourself to short-range effectiveness.



And more experience points 



I'm going to need something to drive in order to carry all my ammo and supplies. Kinda leaning towards a BTR-60   :camo:

http://www.mortarinvestments.eu/products/armoured-vehicles-4/btr-60-8

Starting as low as $16'699


----------



## medicineman (24 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> And more experience points
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you going to be able to/have to order spare parts from the Motherland though?


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Dec 2013)

I don't want to start a conspiracy..... but I've heard spare parts from the iltis and LSVW are interchangeable  ;D

My unit just got rid of half of our LSVWs, I just need to find out where they're being sent and I'll be set.


----------



## medicineman (24 Dec 2013)

So Bombardier/VW and Fiat/Iveco/Western Star parts are interchangable with BTR's...makes scary sense really, since the Iltis bits would have been snagged by the East Germans from the West Germans and the Fiat stuff by the Russians, since Fiat engineers are who brought  the Commie Bastards them the Lada.


----------



## a_majoor (24 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> And more experience points
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might as well spend the extra 10K and get a BMP  :christmas happy:


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Dec 2013)

If fixing a track on a BMP is anything like fixing one in the TLAV no thanks =)


----------



## cjette1 (25 Dec 2013)

I know what I'm getting...


----------



## Boondock Saint (7 Feb 2015)

Oh yes, my Christmas present! Could't find a spec on all loaded up. Why do I think my pack just got heavy! 8)


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Sep 2015)

New edition to the kit 

Trading in AR15s for a *Robinson Armament XCR-L*







Modular rifle that allows you to quickly swap barrel lengths and calibers in under 5 minutes.   

Barrel lengths vary from 9.3", 11", 12", 14.7", 16" and 18.6"    

You can also swap calibers with a "kit" (runs between $500 and $800) consisting of a barrel, bolt, shell deflection thing (optional I think) and different mags of course.  (.300 blk will use the same bolt and mags as a 5.56)

Changeable calibers in the XCR-L include;
5.56 Nato 
.300 BLK
6.8 SPC
7.62x39mm &
5.45x39mm

Light and heavy barrel profile options as well.

Best of all it's non-restricted, not that zombies care about that but police do.



There is also a XCR-M variant that's .308, .243 and .260


----------



## dangerboy (27 Sep 2015)

I was excited about a non-restrictive AR type rifle until I happened to see the price of one; SFRC is charging $2,610.00 for one http://www.theammosource.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_24_336&products_id=1398. The price tag makes it restrictive for me.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Sep 2015)

That turned me off at first too but between having ranges canceled and tacticool operators bothering me selling a couple ARs and buying this with the profit was worth it.

Used they're between $1800 and $2200.  I can hook you up


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (29 Sep 2015)

Swapping calibers would be marginally interesting if you didn't lose your zero in the process. Waiting for ATRS Modern Varmint.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Sep 2015)

But can you bullseye a womp rat with it?


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Sep 2015)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> Swapping calibers would be marginally interesting if you didn't lose your zero in the process.



Ammo may be a little tricky to come by once the zombies come, you may loose your zero but you may appreciate different ammo options


----------



## BinRat55 (30 Sep 2015)

You people are odd... :


----------



## dapaterson (30 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> You people are odd... :



But they won't be the first to have zombies chomping on their brains once the Zombie Apocalypse hits.  Becasue it's coming, just as inevitably as a Tom Mulcair majority government is coming.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> You people are odd... :



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w7FjW3QeiQ


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (1 Oct 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Ammo may be a little tricky to come by once the zombies come, you may loose your zero but you may appreciate different ammo options



I have oodles of it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Oct 2015)

Sounds heavy.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (2 Oct 2015)

Lugging multiple barrel assemblies and bolts in the hope of foraging for 6 different calibers doesn't? What is this? A scavenger hunt or an anti zombie kit?


----------



## BinRat55 (3 Oct 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w7FjW3QeiQ



Thats just massive greed. There is a difference between greed and zombies (I can't believe I just said that...)

Zombies - undead
Greed - dead from the neck up...

Still can't believe I am in this conversation!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Oct 2015)

Mr. Gigglesworth said:
			
		

> Lugging multiple barrel assemblies and bolts in the hope of foraging for 6 different calibers doesn't? What is this? A scavenger hunt or an anti zombie kit?



But steel barrels make excellent clubs  ;D


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (29 Oct 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> But steel barrels make excellent clubs  ;D



The Force is definitely strong in you. Have you looked into the ATRS MV?


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Still can't believe I am in this conversation!!



Whacthya got in your bug out bag? 



			
				Mr. Gigglesworth said:
			
		

> The Force is definitely strong in you. Have you looked into the ATRS MV?



For sure. Looks pretty awesome, are the calibers interchangeable?


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (30 Oct 2015)

223 Remington (with a 223 Wylde chamber) was the only option so far. They were figuring out if they wanted to produce a 204 Ruger but not decided yet. Easiest way to swap calibers would be buying several uppers.


----------



## BinRat55 (30 Oct 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Whacthya got in your bug out bag?



Probably porn. If the end of the world comes tomorrow and we lose internet - i'm goin old school!!


----------



## a_majoor (30 Oct 2015)

If you want real old school go for a Lee Enfield fitted with a bayonet lug; gives you both close and long range capabilities (and yes, it is also a good club when needed...)

I'm not sure if these would be available, but the Winchester 97 "Trench Broom" would also be a solid choice if you can get one


----------



## Jed (30 Oct 2015)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> If you want real old school go for a Lee Enfield fitted with a bayonet lug; gives you both close and long range capabilities (and yes, it is also a good club when needed...)
> 
> I'm not sure if these would be available, but the Winchester 97 "Trench Broom" would also be a solid choice if you can get one


Fun to shoot, hold your finger down and work the pump.


----------



## expeditionary (21 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

>



Fuck yes.


----------

